# Anyone use "Pirates Penny" boat charter on St Thomas.



## SpikeMauler (Mar 11, 2014)

Just curious what your experience was with them. Also, can you tell me how long it took to get from Cruz Bay to the Baths. The wife sometimes gets seasick and was thinking maybe the trip would be a bit much for her.


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 12, 2014)

We chartered from this firm and I can't remember which one we took the Stormy Petrel or Pirates Penny.  I reviewed it on Trip Advisor.  We chartered the boat for ourselves (7 of us) and it was terrific.  Captain and his mate were fantastic especially with our kids.  I originally set out to charter it with the intent of going to the Baths, but upon arrival to the dock they had informed us there were box jellyfish and while we could still go, it may not be advisable.  You should know the Baths are not close by and the seas can be choppy to get there.  I think it takes over an hour.  We were disappointed, the captain says what do you want to do? I said well take us on a tour of cool snorkeling spots, we want to go through BVI and have lunch somewhere. My kids still talk about that trip and the best part was the stop at Pirate's Bite which is an island that is owned by a financier and the only thing on it is a small gift shop, restrooms and an open air restaurant which was like a hamptons style restaurant and was delicious.  The best part of that was after you ate you can just chill on the beach with lounge chairs, which we did for several hours, relax and snorkel.  The water was pristine and they had starfish as big as your head and fish we had never seen before.  It was expensive to charter for ourselves but I wanted my parents, wife and kids to have the experience where we could create our own adventure.  While I wanted to see the Baths, I was definitely not disappointed in the trip, it was terrific.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow!  Interesting to read about Pirate's Bight.  Many years ago we used to sail in the BVI's (bareboat charter) and would go to Norman Island "the bight" as it was called.  The island was uninhabited and was a great snorkeling spot.  There was a pirate's ship in the bight where you could take your dinghy and have a meal and drinks.  Very "rustic".  It was always our first destination from Tortola.  From the pictures when I googled, the place has really been "gentrified".  Looks like fun but "sad" too.


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 12, 2014)

I can understand that completely.  It wasn't over developed and the snorkeling hasn't been disturbed.  I really hope they don't put a hotel there and leave it as is.  Great place!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 12, 2014)

amanda14 said:


> We chartered from this firm and I can't remember which one we took the Stormy Petrel or Pirates Penny.  I reviewed it on Trip Advisor.  We chartered the boat for ourselves (7 of us) and it was terrific.  Captain and his mate were fantastic especially with our kids.  I originally set out to charter it with the intent of going to the Baths, but upon arrival to the dock they had informed us there were box jellyfish and while we could still go, it may not be advisable.  You should know the Baths are not close by and the seas can be choppy to get there.  I think it takes over an hour.  We were disappointed, the captain says what do you want to do? I said well take us on a tour of cool snorkeling spots, we want to go through BVI and have lunch somewhere. My kids still talk about that trip and the best part was the stop at Pirate's Bite which is an island that is owned by a financier and the only thing on it is a small gift shop, restrooms and an open air restaurant which was like a hamptons style restaurant and was delicious.  The best part of that was after you ate you can just chill on the beach with lounge chairs, which we did for several hours, relax and snorkel.  The water was pristine and they had starfish as big as your head and fish we had never seen before.  It was expensive to charter for ourselves but I wanted my parents, wife and kids to have the experience where we could create our own adventure.  While I wanted to see the Baths, I was definitely not disappointed in the trip, it was terrific.



Thanks Amanda. Captain Al from Pirates Penny left me a message this morning. He said the trip to the Baths take about an hour and a half. They take the north shore route which is a little longer but prettier. He said the ride out isn't a rough one but there's definitely movement. Said seasickness pills would work. Not sure what we're gonna do yet. I read a lot of the trip advisor reviews(including yours  ) and they all seem very positive.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't speak for these charters, but we also had a person worried about seasickness.  Because of this we went with Bad Kitty to The Baths because it is the smoothess and one of the fastest boats. It was certainly the calmest ride and they covered a lot of the BVI.  If we were to go back to The Baths - we would take Bad Kitty.

Most charters to The Bath take the back-side of Tortola, going via Sir Francis Drake channel (shortest route) can be quite rough.

Jellyfish can be an issue no matter where you go.

The Baths are worth seeing - at least once.  There are many other places worth going to that are closer.  The Indians by Norman Island is a place we go every year.


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure if Al told you but he lived in Amityville for a bit.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 12, 2014)

amanda14 said:


> Not sure if Al told you but he lived in Amityville for a bit.



We've been corresponding via e-mails about the particulars of the trip. We booked (with him) a trip to the Baths and Jost Van Dyke for next week. The wife is going to take Meclizine for the seasickness. I'll be sure to mention we're from L.I. .  We're on the south shore in Lido Beach. Amityville is about 25 minutes east from us.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2014)

Worth noting is that V-bottom boats do not ride as smooth as a dual haul - having done both and having a traveler prone to sea-sickness in our group - we only take dual haul boats. Taking meclizine (or any sea-sickness medication) can make for a horrible time - during and afterwards - unless being really groggy and unable to stay awake is considered a positive outcome.  The folks that run Pirate's Penny or Stormy Petrel are top-notch and get great reviews, and these boats would be fine with me - but be aware that there is a major difference in the sea motion between these two styles of boats - especially for a long trip.  just saying...


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Worth noting is that V-bottom boats do not ride as smooth as a dual haul - having done both and having a traveler prone to sea-sickness in our group - we only take dual haul boats. Taking meclizine (or any sea-sickness medication) can make for a horrible time - during and afterwards - unless being really groggy and unable to stay awake is considered a positive outcome.  The folks that run Pirate's Penny or Stormy Petrel are top-notch and get great reviews, and these boats would be fine with me - but be aware that there is a major difference in the sea motion between these two styles of boats - especially for a long trip.  just saying...



That's good info. Thanks for sharing your first hand experience. I'm gonna have to do some more research now into Bad Kitty, lol. As far as the meclizine goes the Dr that prescribed it said it wouldn't make her drowsy though one of the many side effects is drowsiness..lol. I did browse some message boards with people that took meclizine for seasickness and for the most part people have had good results with it without making them drowsy. There were a few reviewers who DID say it made them drowsy,so maybe it depends on dosage,your body,or what you eat or don't eat or drink with it? Regardless, even if I chartered a dual hull boat I don't think I would take a chance and not give her something for her(potential)seasickness. I don't think these meds are effective on the fly and are supposed to be taken an hour before a trip.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2014)

Bad Kitty at White Bay JVD






Cruising on top of Bad Kitty - calm seas - St John in background


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Bad Kitty at White Bay JVD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That is one Bad Kitty! Great pics as well. White Bay looks stunning


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 12, 2014)

You can use reply vs quote as to not re-show photos.

My wife agrees (and I do all the planning) - if going to The Baths - take Bad Kitty.  
You have to deal with others - which can be good, bad, neutral - but fast and smooth - BK covers a lot of ground and will go the White Bay.

White Bay is simply beautiful - but other than drinking and laying on (most) beautiful beach looking across towards StJ - there is not much more.  There are plenty of other things to do on JVD and surrounds that are worth seeing - but best just to charter small boat (dual haul - )

Have a PainKiller at the Soggy Dollar, a Bushwacker at One-Love (if power is on), and grab a burger at Jewel's (if she is still up and running - no electricity needed - and be patient...). Soggy Dollar has a webcam that I look at often
http://www.soggydollar.com/webcam.aspx

From inside do One Love looking out over White Bay towards StJ





Here's a photo of us with StJ in background. Obviously I got the good end of the deal.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, we used Pirates Penny and they were great. The wife took a 12.5mg meclizine and it worked awesome for her. No problems at all on the boat. The trip itself was very good. The Baths were interesting but a bit crowded as there were 3 cruise ships docked in Tortola that day. Had lunch at Cooper Island which was very nice. Pretty little Island. Then we headed for Jost Van Dyke. I was kind of disappointed with this stop. The beach and water were beautiful but there were sooo many boats and people on the beach. A lot of college age kids on the beach and many of them were very drunk. One girl walking by turned and puked right next to my friend who was sitting at the waters edge. Soggy Dollar bar was super crowded. Looked like a half hour wait for a drink, so we went to the bar next to it which was almost empty and had a drink there. All in all I enjoyed the trip(the wife loved it)but next time we'll probably charter our own boat and Captain and plan our own agenda. Maybe cruise/snorkel around St John a bit and a visit to the north shore beaches of Tortola for the day.


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glad you liked it.  I was very happy when we chartered the Pirate's Penny and it was a blessing that we couldn't get to the Baths because we just carved our own day which was great.  The more I read, the more it seems that the Soggy Dollar is now just a tourist trap.  Last thing I want to do on vacation is wait a half hour for anything.  I am looking to go back to St. Thomas in 2015 and strongly considering chartering again.  The last time Al's mate was awesome.  I forget her name but she had an interesting background (traveled all over) and was terrific with my kids.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 22, 2014)

amanda14 said:


> The last time Al's mate was awesome.  I forget her name but she had an interesting background (traveled all over) and was terrific with my kids.



Al's mate on our trip was Carrie. She was great. I would recommend Pirates Penny/Stormy Petrel to anyone looking for a group charter. We all liked that there were only 12 people on the boat.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2014)

We check cruise ship schedule (vinow.com) when making plans.  Cruise ships bring tremendous crowds to the islands.
Never had to deal with crowds while we are in USVI and BVI - and certainly not JVD White Bay (sounds awful), but then again we go in June.  These are the reasons we do not travel in high-season - luckily we can.


----------



## tante (Apr 21, 2014)

is it worth staying two nights in Virgin Gorda? (I think the ferry runs tues and Thurs, so it would have to be 2 nights?)  The beaches there look beautiful


----------



## TF865 (Apr 21, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> We check cruise ship schedule (vinow.com) when making plans.  Cruise ships bring tremendous crowds to the islands.
> Never had to deal with crowds while we are in USVI and BVI - and certainly not JVD White Bay (sounds awful), but then again we go in June.  These are the reasons we do not travel in high-season - luckily we can.



We also checked the schedule before we planned our itinerary for the week and that worked very well for us. We were there in December so a little slower season anyways. Found a day with only two ships in port and scheduled withPirates Penny for that date. We were nearly the only ones at the baths and walked right to the bar at Soggy Dollar. Absolutely loved it! The rest of the week we headed out to explore beaches in the mornings and had most beaches to ourselves including Trunk Bay when we went to St John on the ferry. Came back to Frenchmans Cove in the afternoons except the day we were at Megan's Bay and two rum punches had me comatose on my beach towel until my husband said we had to leave because we were giving a couple a ride back to their ship!:zzz:


----------

